# [SOLVED] Exchange 2010 Public Folder Issue



## angelo8384 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Folks, 
I support a small business that have asked me to create some public folder calendars. They are running:-
SBS 2011/ Exchange 2010 (on the same server) and Outlook 2010.

I've created the calendars, and set permissions. It's a small business (12 users) and all users have publishing editor access.

The calendars can be viewed and used (items created/ edited/ deleted) from OWA, but none of the users can access them from Outlook.

They can see the calendars in public folders, but they get an error saying "could not be updated".

I've attached an image to show what they see.

I've looked through the permissions, and can't see anything wrong.

I created the calendars through OWA - as I did it remotely. Could this be the issue?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Public Folder Issue*

Hello,

Just to clarify, did you create the Calendar folders from within Public Folders or have you created them on a particular user and then shared them to other users?

Dave


----------



## angelo8384 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, thanks for the reply. They have been created within default public folders.

King regards
Angelo


----------



## angelo8384 (Aug 17, 2011)

Update - now solved.

Added the public folder calendars to favourites for each user, and they now appear under a folder called "other calendars" in the users own outlook calendar section. They no longer have the error against them.

Kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Public Folder Issue*

Thank you for giving us your solution Angelo. Glad you resolved your problem.


----------

